# Wasatch Extended Archery - When is the rut for deer?



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been hunting the Wasatch extended archery hunt for several years and I have never been able to pin down an approximate start and end time for the deer rut. At times it is obvious that the rut is going, but I am looking for some basic advise as to when to expect a deer orgy. 

I am not even sure if it is approximately the same time each year or if it is dependant upon various factors such as the weather, moon cycle, or compliance with the BYU Honor Code? :twisted: 

I typically hunt both sides of I-80 (Lambs, East Canyon, etc) and the Cottonwood Canyons. Any advice/help would be very appreciated.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nov 7-21 in general, or on average.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I see more 'big' deer toward the latter of Hogan's dates. Come on snow!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think deer get in a rut when they have to do the same thing over and over, walking to the feeding area, walking back to the bedding area, smelling and avoiding hunters, out of the bedding area, try to figure how to get back in the canyon you just bolted out of, and sneak back in with out any of those hunters trying to kill you, back to the feeding area, back to the bedding area, ...... after a while it just starts getting old.


----------

